# Questions about Martha's Vineyard



## Bunk (Dec 17, 2013)

We were able to book a week through II beginning the Saturday before Labor Day 2014 at Harbor Landing Condominiums at Vineyard Haven  (exchanged with a Northeast Vacation/Mineral Resort week).  I got the e-plus option so we can change the reservation.

My wife and I have been to Provincetown several times, but never to Nantucket or Martha's Vineyard and I selected the week based on location and not really on the unit.  

So I'd appreciate if you could give us suggestions or recommendations concerning a week on Martha's Vineyard or any comments about the particular timeshare.  

Finally, for a really beginner's question, we'll be driving from NY.  Do we need a car on the island?  If so, do you suggest that we bring our car on the ferry or rent one on the island if and as needed?

Thank you.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 18, 2013)

I will start with the easy.  Yes, you will need a car.  If you are driving down from NY - absolutely bring your own car and avoid the rental cost.  If you bike, bring your bikes also!


----------



## winnipiseogee (Dec 18, 2013)

If you are going to bring a car then book your ferry reservation TODAY!!! To park near the ferry is $30 or more a day.  I find its cheaper to take my car than it is to park 

The property itself is just ok.  Its in a great walkable location but its dated and a bit run down.  You should not be spending that much time in your room anyway though!!

The island itself really is spectacular.  Still one of my favorite places in the world.  

Make sure you go walk around Edgartown.  Check out the gingerbread cottages in Oak Bluffs.   Head out to South Beach and Gay Head.  Have lobsters on the beach at sunset in menemsha.   Go to the Black Dog Restaurant in Vineyard Haven (yes... its touristy but the food really is awesome).  If you are adventurous enough go jump off the Jaws bridge.

Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had a house on Chappy (Chappaquiddick) for years and know the island(s) very well. I've owned at the Harborside Inn in Edgartown for 23+ years as well.

Labor Day is a busy time on the Cape & Islands, so plan well ahead.

Good links:


http://www.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/index.cfm

http://www.islandqueen.com/

http://www.mvol.com/directory/transportation/Ferries/

Parking is pricey, but not $30 per day. https://www1.steamshipauthority.com/traveling_today/parking
Here are some daily rates at the Steamship Authority  (SSA) lots in Falmouth if you go via the Steamship Authority. There are other ferries, but the vast majority of the smaller ferries are passenger ferries and do not carry autos.

 The Island Queen is a good passenger ferry (it's not SSA) , but I have always taken the big ones from the SSA as they're car ferries and can handle a rolling sea much better.

It's about $140 for a R/T fare for your car and then a separate price for each passenger on top of that. http://www.steamshipauthority.com/ssa/downloadsch.cfm


www.thesteamshipauthority.com

You will have to register and get your car profile.

Reservations usually start in January, but I will check for you.

You could always leave your car in Falmouth, take your bikes and rent a car for a day or so on the Vineyard. The local bus system is good, too, and has "cow catchers" for bikes.  http://www.vineyardtransit.com/Pages/index


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 29, 2013)

You are in for a real treat:  http://www.capecodphotoalbum.com/martha.html


Not my photo album. I found this on the web. A nice album.


----------



## jasenj1 (Jan 23, 2014)

*No car needed.*



mdurette said:


> I will start with the easy.  Yes, you will need a car.  If you are driving down from NY - absolutely bring your own car and avoid the rental cost.  If you bike, bring your bikes also!



I don't think you need a car. Martha's Vineyard has a very nice bus system. The way we've done MV is to take a bus somewhere, walk around checking out the sites, and then bus on to the next destination. Very easy.

The roads are narrow, and the main towns are CRAZY crowded with traffic. Leave the driving to the locals.

Gay Head/Aquinnah is highly recommended. If you're the adventuresome sort, you can walk down to the nude beach below the light house.

Also on the athletic side, there's places to rent kayaks. Paddling around the bays looking at sailboats is rather nice.

- Jasen.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I had a house on Chappy (Chappaquiddick) for years and know the island(s) very well. I've owned at the Harborside Inn in Edgartown for 23+ years as well.
> 
> Labor Day is a busy time on the Cape & Islands, so plan well ahead.
> 
> ...



I just got an exchange thru II for the Harborside Inn http://theharborsideinn.com/ in Edgartown for June - have visited the Cape for many years as my parents retired there but have never been to Martha's Vineyard. I do plan on taking my car.

The photographer that did my daughters wedding on Cuttyhunk Island lives on Martha's Vineyard and her husband has a restaurant in Edgartown http://www.letoile.net

Any other suggestions of not to miss activities appreciated. I will be there from a Sunday to Friday/early Saturday morning.

Beags, I will definitely pre-book my ferry.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> I just got an exchange thru II for the Harborside Inn http://theharborsideinn.com/ in Edgartown for June - have visited the Cape for many years as my parents retired there but have never been to Martha's Vineyard. I do plan on taking my car.
> 
> The photographer that did my daughters wedding on Cuttyhunk Island lives on Martha's Vineyard and her husband has a restaurant in Edgartown http://www.letoile.net
> 
> ...




  I always hit L'Etoile when I'm in Edgartown. I've owned at the Harborside Inn since '91 and had a house on Chappaquiddick for a few years before. 

  Let me send you my books, maps,. etc. for you to use.

  Try:  www.mvol.com


  Walk around the shops in Edgartown. Take the "On-Time II" ferry to Chappy by bike (pack a lunch) and ride around that island. Go out to Aquinnah (FKA "Gay Head) for the lighthouse and clay cliffs (very protected now). Bike out from the Inn to Katama Beach. Go to Menemsha to see the scenic little boat yard there and get a great lobster roll. Ride the "Flying Horses" in Oak Bluffs. Go to Chilmark for the beaches/The General Store-sandwiches/ Chilmark Chocolates. Have lunch at the Harborview Hotel in Edgartown and sit on the porch with a nice drink and look at Edgartown Light and over to Chappy. Go kayaking by yourself or on a guided tour with a small group.  

http://www.mvmagazine.com/article.php?35515

I could go on, but I'll be in touch.

Talk soon.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds wonderful! Really looking forward to it. Will see if DD can come otherwise I will be solo.

edit….just the website….we see this ferry go past Cuttyhunk!

Seastreak NYC
Schedule   facebook   twitter   
Memorial Day to Labor Day... Direct ferry service to Martha’s Vineyard from NYC! Travel in style on one of Seastreak’s 500 passenger vessels, the largest, fastest, most luxurious catamarans in the New York Harbor! Seastreak vessels offer 3 spacious decks, a full service cash bar, food concessions and flat screen TV’s with movie showings. No traffic, No stress! Vessels are available for charters on Saturdays.
Address: 1 Seaview Avenue, Oak Bluffs, MA
Tel: 1-800-262-8743
Email: contact@seastreak.com


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not sure if , as a renter, you'll be eligible to get a space in the communal kitchen (it's kind of weird that way), but I can give you a list of places to eat that are near by.  http://www.mvinfo.com/family-dining-marthas-vineyard.php

Parking should be free and it's a bit down South Water Street, but a short/easy walk.

There's an owner's room and I'll see if I can get you a pass.

I didn't know you wanted to go there. Let me know if you want to go back as I have a 4th of July week, but it's in the old building (no deck).

Do you know your room number ?


www.theharborsideinn.com    PM me for the owner's password.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> Sounds wonderful! Really looking forward to it. Will see if DD can come otherwise I will be solo.
> 
> edit….just the website….we see this ferry go past Cuttyhunk!
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's a car ferry. Also, it can be cancelled subject to weather and you know how the Sound can get.

There's a ferry that leaves here, too:  http://vineyardfastferry.com/

Ferries in general: http://www.mvol.com/directory/transportation/Ferries/


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I'm not sure if , as a renter, you'll be eligible to get a space in the communal kitchen (it's kind of weird that way), but I can give you a list of places to eat that are near by.  http://www.mvinfo.com/family-dining-marthas-vineyard.php
> 
> Parking should be free and it's a bit down South Water Street, but a short/easy walk.
> 
> ...


Room says studio/hotel room with refrigerator and a queen bed - room 360.
Curious as to the location…..
seems to include free parking? as indicated on resort website.

II Confirmation says "resort includes community kitchen for guest use"


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Not sure if it's a car ferry. Also, it can be cancelled subject to weather and you know how the Sound can get.
> 
> There's a ferry that leaves here, too:  http://vineyardfastferry.com/
> 
> Ferries in general: http://www.mvol.com/directory/transportation/Ferries/


LOL, I imagine it would cost a fortune!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> Room says studio/hotel room with refrigerator and a queen bed - room 360.
> Curious as to the location…..
> seems to include free parking? as indicated on resort website.
> 
> II Confirmation says "resort includes community kitchen for guest use"



Re: kitchen. It's a large, communal kitchen with assigned refrigerators, stoves and micros.

The free parking is a God-send in Edgartown.

One thing about coming across on the SSA from Wood's Hole - be early.

If you decide to go car-less, think about renting a car for a couple days, but book early:  http://www.mvol.com/directory/transportation/car_rentals/


The Island bus is a bargain and there are two bike rentals within a block or two from the Inn.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 2, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Re: kitchen. It's a large, communal kitchen with assigned refrigerators, stoves and micros.
> 
> The free parking is a God-send in Edgartown.
> 
> ...



Thanks!
Any info about the location of room 360?


----------



## KristinRyan (Mar 26, 2014)

What month did you book for and how was the weather?


----------



## judyjht (Mar 28, 2014)

That is a great time of year for the Vineyard!


----------

